# Wanted: Creative Guitarist ASAP!



## sergio_valente (Feb 27, 2007)

If you're a guitarist (we're 17 but age isn't a huge issue) and you want to be in a serious experimental progressive hardcore band with an original sound that features time signature changes, dynamic variation and heavy riffs mixed in with down tempo interludes, etc. message me. Or email me at [email protected].

We jam in Mississauga, in the GTA.


----------



## sergio_valente (Feb 27, 2007)

We're still looking, if you're interested.
myspace.com/inthewakeofamaelstrom

If this isn't allowed, I apologize.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im interested.


----------



## Andrew(Lu-C) (Mar 23, 2007)

hey, im interested in this so check out my site and lemme know what u think...www.myspace.com/soundsofluc... theyre my origionals, and its just me playin, its kind of a site for ppl to see how i play and what i can play so ya...but ya email me and lemme know what u guys think [email protected] 
Andrew:food-smiley-004:


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Hey Andrew, what software are you using? I want to start recording at home and want something simple and fairly cheap to use.


----------

